
Apple Wins Patents for Integrated Touch Screen, Voicemail & More - srikar
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2011/08/apple-wins-patents-for-integrated-touch-screen-voicemail-more.html
======
thwarted
I really don't like the "wins" and "awarded" terminology that is used with
patents. I saw a commercial recently where the voice-over said something like
"so great, it was awarded a patent by the US Patent and Trademark Office", as
if it was some kind of 4H competition.

